# 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗖𝗮𝗻 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗚𝗮𝗶𝗻 𝗔𝗰𝗰𝗲𝗽𝘁𝗮𝗻𝗰𝗲 𝗔𝗻𝗱 𝗟𝗼𝘃𝗲 𝗙𝗿𝗼𝗺 𝗘𝘃𝗲𝗿𝘆𝗼𝗻𝗲�💙❓



## nam (Feb 18, 2017)

This is impossible


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Show them that you have something in common.
Don't show the differences of value between you and them.
Make them feel good.

It depends on your purpose. Do you want to gain votes, to sell more, to receive more love?

You decide what to do based on who are the people.


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

X10E8 said:


> *(�_�)
> View attachment 881812
> *
> 
> View attachment 881792


Hello! Some posters think you are a Bot and a thread was made about you, probably with the intention of having you banned:


https://www.personalitycafe.com/threads/who-tf.1359076/page-2#post-44206926



I just wanted to let you know about it, in case you are not a bot. I personally like the threads because it’s interesting to read the answers.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Lauren222 said:


> Hello! Some posters think you are a Bot and a thread was made about you, probably with the intention of having you banned:
> 
> 
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/threads/who-tf.1359076/page-2#post-44206926
> ...


hopefully I shouldn't be banned for asking questions..... if those people with mod privileges are good to me......


----------



## Lauren222 (Apr 10, 2021)

X10E8 said:


> hopefully I shouldn't be banned for asking questions..... if those people with mod privileges are good to me......


I agree!


----------



## 0BraincellsRemaining (Apr 27, 2021)

You can't. So just learn to get less influenced by others opinions and everything is solved. Sounds pretty hard, but too bad bc it's better than the impossible thing you just said.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Gaining the acceptance of everyone is impossible.
Trying to do so you will just turn you into a spineless coward without the ability to think for yourself.
If you haven't offended someone, you probably haven't been sincere with your thoughts and opinions. EVERYONE offends someone at some point.
A better choice is know your values, and gain love and acceptance from those who share your values.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

You can't. What you can do is be the best _*you*_ that you can be. Some people will respond to this positively. Some will not. Accept those who do, let go of those who don't.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm going to assume you don't literally mean everyone and instead you are talking about gaining popularity. Never be authentic. Conceal everything personal about you and just joke around / make everyone laugh all the time. Then, ensure that by them "loving" you there's always something in it for them. Don't expect real love though. There's quite a different route to take if you want that.


----------

